# There is so much wrong with this, I don't even know where to start...



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www2.timesdispatch.com/rtd/news/local/article/POLEGAT02_20091202-091201/309031/P0/

*Henrico Medal of Honor recipient, 90, ordered to remove flagpole*










Col. Van T. Barfoot, a local Medal of Honor recipient, is under the gun from his Henrico County community's homeowner association.

In a five-paragraph letter to Barfoot that he received yesterday, Barfoot is being ordered to remove a flagpole from his yard. The decorated veteran of three wars, now 90 years old, raises the American flag every morning on the pole, then lowers and folds the flag at dusk each day in a three-corner military fashion.

In a priority mail letter, the Coates & Davenport law firm in Richmond is ordering Barfoot to remove the pole by 5 p.m. Friday or face "legal action being brought to enforce the Covenants and Restrictions against you." The letter states that Barfoot will be subject to paying all legal fees and costs in any successful legal proceeding pursued by the homeowner association's board.

Barfoot's daughter said this evening that news reports about the association order have prompted an outpouring of sympathy and offers of help from people following her father's ordeal.

Tonight, the Sussex Square Homeowners Association issued a statement reiterating its position that Barfoot directly violated the association board's denial of his request to erect a flagpole.

"This is not about the American flag. This about a flagpole," the statement reads.

Barfoot lives in the Sussex Square community in far western Henrico; its board of directors rejected a plea from Barfoot in July to approve the pole, disallowing the fixture on aesthetic grounds.

There is no provision in the community's rules expressly forbidding flagpoles, Barfoot's daughter said. But she said the board ruled against her father's fixture and ordered it removed in July, deciding that free-standing flag poles are not aesthetically appropriate. Short flag stands attached to porches dot the community.

"Dad sort of feels like this is the end," said Margaret Nicholls, Barfoot's daughter, who lives a few doors away. But she said this morning that she and her husband are attempting to generate support for her father's cause, a flag-raising rite that he has undertaken for most of his life.

Barfoot received the Medal of Honor on the battlefield during World War II in Italy and fought as well in the Korean and Vietnam wars. A portion of a highway in rural Mississippi, his native state, was named in his honor this fall. A building at McGuire Veterans Hospital in Richmond also carries his name.

Barfoot began regularly flying the flag on Veteran's Day this year despite the Sussex Square board's decision.

He said in November that not flying the flag would be a sacrilege to him.

"There's never been a day in my life or a place I've lived in my life that you couldn't fly the American flag," he said.

For more on this story, see tomorrow's Richmond Times-Dispatch.

-- Bill McKelway


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Your subject line says it all.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

This is so wrong.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Don't these people have something better to do?  This is just beyond ridiculous, I hope the Colonel can beat this.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My recommendation would be to put it to a vote of the entire community, but only allow those with an honorable discharge from the US armed forces to be allowed to vote (a.k.a. the Heinlein _Starship Troopers_ political solution.  ).

Seriously, though, I'll bet if there's enough media coverage that the association will either revoke their claim, or some level of local government will try to pass a bill saying that veterans - or at least MoH winners - must be allowed this privilege.

A nearby neighbor of mine has a nice, brand new house with a separate flagpole in the front yard, and I find nothing aesthetically displeasing about it.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

I'll be honest, I don't get what the issue is. That's the potential problem you run into when you live in a community with a HOA.

His age or military service shouldn't play a role in the decision. He asked them if he could build a flagpole, they said no and he did it anyways.

Also this quote



> "There's never been a day in my life or a place I've lived in my life that you couldn't fly the American flag," he said.


doesn't click with



> Short flag stands attached to porches dot the community.


So he can fly the flag, just not on a freestanding flagpole.

- edit


NogDog said:


> Seriously, though, I'll bet if there's enough media coverage that the association will either revoke their claim, or some level of local government will try to pass a bill saying that veterans - or at least MoH winners - must be allowed this privilege.


I doubt it. This has already happened once before ten years ago and the HOA won.



> This case is similar to one we covered about ten years ago when Richard Outlton, a Vietnam vet fought his homeowner's association over a 25-foot flagpole he put up in his yard. You may remember he lost in court.


http://www.wtvr.com/news/wtvr-flag-follow-rob,0,2102842.story


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sporadic said:


> I'll be honest, I don't get what the issue is. That's the potential problem you run into when you live in a community with a HOA.
> 
> His age or military service shouldn't play a role in the decision. He asked them if he could build a flagpole, they said no and he did it anyways.
> ...


You're right, certainly from a legal standpoint he has no leg to stand on, and the HOA is well within their rights. It just "feels" wrong to me -- which of course doesn't do him one bit of good. (The fact that he willfully ignored their rejection and just went ahead and did it rather than trying to rally the community behind him to change the ruling if it was that important to him, does constitute a bit of a strike against him in my eyes, too -- but still...  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I hate homeowners' associations.  Thank goodness we don't have one where we live.

Betsy
(I don't know anything about the Heinlein Starship Troopers political solution, but I do know that it's not only those who have been discharged from the US armed forces who are patriotic.  Just sayin'. )


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...
> (I don't know anything about the Heinlein Starship Troopers political solution, but I do know that it's not only those who have been discharged from the US armed forces who are patriotic. Just sayin'. )


In Heinlein's _Starship Troopers_, you had to serve in the military before you could earn the right to vote. (I'm not actually in favor of that as a real policy, nor am I sure Heinlein necessarily was, either; but this situation made me think of it.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying!  I've read some Heinlein, but not that one!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't like it when HOA's impose silly restrictions (including the flagpole) such as what color you choose to paint your house.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

On the short flag pole issue... it sounds like it's an important sort of ritual for him to raise and lower the flag and that's just not something you can really do with one of those cheesy porch poles that are better off fluttering banners with birds and flowers on them.  I would just choose not to live somewhere with a home owner's association like that.  And yeah, he had better recourse to take than to simply ignore their ruling and do it anyway, but I can see why he would want a free-standing pole.  There's a whole ceremony with it that he wants to continue to observe like he has for so many years before now (from what I gathered in the article).


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Reason number 3,485,962 while I'll never live in a community with a Homowner's Association.  HOAs are proof positive of the ability to translate the stupidity of several into the misery of many.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Sporadic said:


> His age or military service shouldn't play a role in the decision. He asked them if he could build a flagpole, they said no and he did it anyways.


I absolutely disagree with you on that statement. I think this is precisely where our country has gone wrong, common sense is so very uncommon. Your statement is probably the "politically correct" one, but think about what you're saying. A man who honorably and courageously served this country in three different wars and has put his life on the line for our flag should not absolutely have the right to display that same flag in a respectful manner in front of his own home? Really?

Screw the rules. There are, and should always be, exceptions to the rules.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

911jason said:


> Screw the rules. There are, and should always be, exceptions to the rules.


Yeah. I would have to agree. On this matter, the HOA should just have been more considerate. They should have been proud of having him there.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

When you choose to move into an area with an HOA you agree to abide by their terms. Veterans, however much we appreciate them, don't get to write their own rules.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I hate HOA rules.  I understand them, just don't like 'em.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd say "screw the rules" too except that he did choose to move to a place with a HOA, and could have checked into this beforehand... OTOH since he initially _asked _for permission, there was probably nothing in existence in their rules about flagpoles, and he might have just assumed that _of course_ it would be all right.

I dunno.... legally it's pretty clear, but it's still all wrong. There do need to be exceptions to laws sometimes.

As for voting rights, I think that that right should be restricted to people who can show that they have a basic grasp of the issues they're voting on (the specific issues in local voting, some demonstrable understanding of history and economics and social issues in national voting) ... but that isn't a particularly popular point of view, nor is it PC, nor is it easily enforceable.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I hate homeowners' associations. Thank goodness we don't have one where we live.


I hate them too...then I open my front door and look across the street at the neighbors we call "the Clampetts" = not affectionately - and I start to rethink. 
Sometimes HOAs wield more power than common sense.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

This man is no ordinary veteran. The home owners should be proud to have him as a neighbor.

[quote author=Medal of Honor citation]
For conspicuous gallantry and intrepidity at the risk of life above and beyond the call of duty on 23 May 1944, near Carano, Italy. With his platoon heavily engaged during an assault against forces well entrenched on commanding ground, 2d Lt. Barfoot (then Tech. Sgt.) moved off alone upon the enemy left flank. He crawled to the proximity of 1 machinegun nest and made a direct hit on it with a hand grenade, killing 2 and wounding 3 Germans. He continued along the German defense line to another machinegun emplacement, and with his tommygun killed 2 and captured 3 soldiers. Members of another enemy machinegun crew then abandoned their position and gave themselves up to Sgt. Barfoot. Leaving the prisoners for his support squad to pick up, he proceeded to mop up positions in the immediate area, capturing more prisoners and bringing his total count to 17. Later that day, after he had reorganized his men and consolidated the newly captured ground, the enemy launched a fierce armored counterattack directly at his platoon positions. Securing a bazooka, Sgt. Barfoot took up an exposed position directly in front of 3 advancing Mark VI tanks. From a distance of 75 yards his first shot destroyed the track of the leading tank, effectively disabling it, while the other 2 changed direction toward the flank. As the crew of the disabled tank dismounted, Sgt. Barfoot killed 3 of them with his tommygun. He continued onward into enemy terrain and destroyed a recently abandoned German fieldpiece with a demolition charge placed in the breech. While returning to his platoon position, Sgt. Barfoot, though greatly fatigued by his Herculean efforts, assisted 2 of his seriously wounded men 1,700 yards to a position of safety. Sgt. Barfoot's extraordinary heroism, demonstration of magnificent valor, and aggressive determination in the face of pointblank fire are a perpetual inspiration to his fellow soldiers.[/quote]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Medal_of_Honor_recipients_for_World_War_II#B


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Jeff said:


> This man is no ordinary veteran. The home owners should be proud to have him as a neighbor.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Medal_of_Honor_recipients_for_World_War_II#B


Thanks for posting that Jeff... that was exactly the point I was trying to make. I understand that legally, to the letter of the law, he is probably in the wrong. However, looking at the big picture, this man is a HERO in every sense of the word, he's not asking to spraypaint swastikas on his house or sunbathe nude in his front yard. He is displaying the very flag he repeatedly risked his life for. In three wars. Show me one person living in that housing development who has done more to protect the very land he has erected this flag pole on... then we'll talk.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

I also don't really get why it's so wrong. When you live in a place governed by an HOA, you sign papers at settlement regarding it, and you know what you're getting into. I know - I live in a place with an HOA! And don't get me wrong - I think our HOA, like many others, is petty, beaurocratic, annoying, and generally power-hungry and often wrong. That said, I also know that if I ask if I can erect a structure or make a change in the aesthetics of my property, they are within their rights to say no. Those mofos actually sent me a letter advising me that I had 24 hours to remove the approximately 5 cm square "national wildlife preserve" sign that my 9-year old had acquired for our property through dedicated hard work documenting existing wildlife habitats here, which we had stuck into the mulch surrounding a tree near our driveway. I mean, this was a tiny tiny sign on an 18" high dowel. But they were going to fine me $25/day so I removed it and requested a hearing on it, went to the hearing, pitched a fit, and got my way. But I didn't get my way when I wanted to build a fence that would keep out troublemaking kids from my vegetable garden, and so be it. It's not up to me. If I don't like it, I can move; if I like where I live enough to put up with this petty crap, I can stay, that's the beauty of our great country, right? But you can't choose to live somewhere with an HOA and then totally disregard the HOA and whine about it - reminds me of my parents bitching about the airplanes flying over their house, which is about 1/4 mile from a small airport.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Just unbelievable. I'm gobsmacked after reading that. What an insult to someone who has done so much for his country.  An absolute insult!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't know where to stand on this.  I personally hate HOAs.  One of the main selling points for the neighborhood I live in is it has an optional HOA - and even that one can be a bunch of old biddies complaining when someone puts their large trash out for pickup a day early.  I know there is an entire sub-culture that wants a neighborhood where everything looks alike and there are no visual 'surprises' to 'mar' the place - but I'm not a part of that.  I bought into a neighborhood built in the 60's where there is a riot of mature trees, houses that each look different from the other and families covering the range of age and ethnic groups (we're all in about the same socio-economic group, of course).

That said, if someone moves into a neighborhood with a mandatory HOA, one should have known at the beginning what one was getting into. 

And, I hope there is a lot of press that embarrasses the HOA into changing their position on his flag pole.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> And, I hope there is a lot of press that embarrasses the HOA into changing their position on his flag pole.


But then where do you draw the line as an HOA? Suppose the fellow across the way wants to show his religious convictions by erecting a 30-foot cross in his front yard. Are you going to say no to him after saying yes to the other guy? Making exceptions to supposed hard and fast rules is asking for a whole lot of trouble.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Carld said:


> But then where do you draw the line as an HOA? Suppose the fellow across the way wants to show his religious convictions by erecting a 30-foot cross in his front yard. Are you going to say no to him after saying yes to the other guy? Making exceptions to supposed hard and fast rules is asking for a whole lot of trouble.


Oh yeah, I get that. And I personally disapprove of those hard and fast rules and wouldn't live in a neighborhood with them.

Normally, when thinking about such things, when there is a hard and fast rule in place that a person willingly opted into, I tend to side with the rule - no matter how stupid I may think it is... (In those cases, change the rule - don't ignore them)

In this particular case, as the article states, there is no rule forbidding a flag pole and this one was forbidden for aesthetic purposes (Since I haven't seen it I cannot not comment on it's appearance), I feel this is a rather large grey area. Judging aesthetic qualities of an object is a subjective call and therefore open to differing opinions. Just because some think an object is unappealing to the eye does not mean it needs to be removed (This, of course, is a general statement as I don't know their bylaws or how 'aesthetics' are defined in their HOA documentation)

Regarding your supposed religious display, if there is a rule against it, then I would support the enforcement of that rule. If there is no rule, and the determination was made based on the aesthetics of the display, I would tend to side with the homeowner - regardless whether I approved of the particular display.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

There are right ways and wrong ways to go about correcting real or perceived injustices.
This man spent much of his life fighting for the right way.
Unfortunately he chose the wrong way to go about correcting this injustice and that's a very sad thing.

Whether we agree with the HOA or not the fact is that he asked, they denied, and the next step along the right way would have been to appeal that denial.  Perhaps adding in some social  pressures using petitions and support from the community, etc. Unfortunately he chose the wrong way -- to simply ignore that denial and push on.  And now its a mess.

Despite what many think HOA's do serve a useful purpose and for that purpose to wok it cannot be a pick and choose proposition as to whether to follow the covenants or not -- in that scenario there are no covenants....


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

911jason said:


> A man who honorably and courageously served this country in three different wars and has put his life on the line for our flag should not absolutely have the right to display that same flag in a respectful manner in front of his own home? Really?


First of all, IMO his military service is irrelevant. Second, he's absolutely not being denied the right to display the flag in a respectful manner. Not at all. He's just not being allowed to display it in the manner that he prefers. He gave up that right by his own free will when he signed the statement (and I'm sure he did sign a statement) agreeing with the HOA rules and covenants, and agreeing to abide by the decisions of the HOA Board.

The common-sense that's being missed here, IMO, is that there's a middle ground. He just doesn't want to accept that, apparently.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Unfortunately he chose the wrong way to go about correcting this injustice and that's a very sad thing.


Maybe I read it wrong. Didn't he, in fact, put up the flagpole believing it would be no problem since flagpoles weren't excluded? If so, what has he done wrong other than disagree with the order to take it down?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Pawz4me said:


> First of all, IMO his military service is irrelevant.


This will have become a sad country when Medal of Honor winners are irrelevant. Without men like this most of us would have gone to the gas and the rest wouldn't have the freedom to read and write anything we choose.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Maybe I read it wrong. Didn't he, in fact, put up the flagpole believing it would be no problem since flagpoles weren't excluded? If so, what has he done wrong other than disagree with the order to take it down?


From the article:
*Tonight, the Sussex Square Homeowners Association issued a statement reiterating its position that Barfoot directly violated the association board's denial of his request to erect a flagpole.*

I read that to indicate that he asked before erecting it and was denied.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> From the article:
> *Tonight, the Sussex Square Homeowners Association issued a statement reiterating its position that Barfoot directly violated the association board's denial of his request to erect a flagpole.*


[quote author=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_T._Barfoot]
In December 2009, the homeowners' association (HOA) of the Sussex Square, where 90-year-old Col. Barfoot lives in Henrico County, Virginia, ordered him to remove the flagpole from which he flies the American flag. The HOA retained a lawyer to help enforce their order. The association's bylaws do not forbid flagpoles, but the HOA ruled Col. Barfoot would not be allowed to use his "for aesthetic reasons". Col. Barfoot is contesting the order.
[/quote]

[quote author=THE ASSOCIATED PRESS]
Published: December 3, 2009

A 90-year-old Medal of Honor winner is involved in a dispute with a neighborhood association that wants him to remove a flag pole from his front yard. Supporters, among them a United States senator, are supporting the medal winner, Van T. Barfoot, a World War II veteran. Mr. Barfoot put up a 21-foot flagpole in September. He raises the flag daily at sunrise and retires it at sunset. But the Sussex Square homeowners association in Richmond said the flagpole violated the neighborhood's aesthetic guidelines and ordered him to remove it by Dec. 11 or face a lawsuit. Senator Mark R. Warner, a Democrat, is among those offering to help break the impasse, according to a spokesman for Mr. Warner, Kevin Hall. Others are backing Mr. Barfoot on the Internet, including with a Facebook page.
[/quote]


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Jeff said:


> This will have become a sad country when Medal of Honor winners are irrelevant. Without men like this most of us would have gone to the gas and the rest wouldn't have the freedom to read and write anything we choose.


I did not say he was irrelevant. I said his military service was irrelevant. There are many, many ways to serve the country.

My father was a WWII veteran, and there are many other veterans among my friends and family. None of them believe (or believed) that they deserved any special treatment because of their military service. Several have very strong feelings about veterans who play that card.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I will never live in a community with an HOA.  I understand why they exist, but 90% of the time, it's just people on a powertrip and they also give neighbors a place to log complaints against other neighbors anonymously, instead of speaking to them directly.  I abhor them.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Pawz4me said:


> My father was a WWII veteran, and there are many other veterans among my friends and family. None of them believe (or believed) that they deserved any special treatment because of their military service. Several have very strong feelings about veterans who play that card.


This man is a Medal of Honor winner. He's one in a million and deserves special treatment.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Those who served our country in uniform should not have to think of themselves as special.

We should do so without question.

And this is a veteran of three (count them folks) wars for his country.
And a Medal of Honor recipient.

Now I also agree that it appears that the HOA will allow him to fly a U.S. flag (their way).
And I agree that it appears that he ignored their denial of his request for a pole.

I would think that there are two decent ways out of this issue:
1. Hold a referendum vote of all homeowners (not residents because they might be renters, but the actual owners) and if the majority (democracy in action) reject the request of a certified U.S. hero then he can always move away from such twits.
2. The HOA  can get smart and allow him an "exception" because of his special status and let him keep the pole that is already there and request that his family escrow the funds to remove it upon his demise.  After all he is 90 and may not have much longer to live.  This would allow them to keep the community from being despoiled by the proliferation of poles. 

I would prefer the 2nd option, if I had a say.

Just sayin......


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> This will have become a sad country when Medal of Honor winners are irrelevant. Without men like this most of us would have gone to the gas and the rest wouldn't have the freedom to read and write anything we choose.


I doubt anyone thinks for a second that his military service is irrelevant_ in itself_. Of course the man's a hero, and deserves the greatest respect. But it_ is_ irrelevant from a legal point of view.

I think Geoff has posted the best solutions. I'm not holding my breath that the HOA folks prove to be as sensible as Geoff, though. <sigh>


----------



## ShadowKatmandu (Dec 2, 2009)

The problem with a topic like this is there's a very emotional side--he's a decorated veteran--and there's a legal side--he very intentionally broke the rules put before him.  The emotional side tends to make the legal side seem bad.  That being said, I don't care for absolutes.  There should be an exception here, in my opinion, or at least a vote on the matter as a few suggested.

Somebody made a comment earlier about what if somebody else puts up a religious symbol, big and bold, in their yard.  I don't think that's on the same level.  Not everybody shares the same religious views, but his neighbors are all American.  A display of national pride, following a procedure established by the American military, is a far cry from any religious display.  Yes, I know people will get just as passionate about their religion (if not more so) as they do about their patriotism, but the point here is the commonality in national community which simply isn't there.

So while the man's outstanding military service may not make a difference legally, it should make a difference to the HOA.  They should allow this man to keep his patriotic display.  I confess, I haven't seen the flagpole in question, but how unaesthetic can a dang pole be?  If he filled his yard with flagpoles and flags, I would see the problem, but one, standing alone, used only for the American flag?  It may legally be their right to judge this, but I personally question their judgment.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I would think that there are two decent ways out of this issue:
> 1. Hold a referendum vote of all homeowners (not residents because they might be renters, but the actual owners) and if the majority (democracy in action) reject the request of a certified U.S. hero then he can always move away from such twits.
> 2. The HOA can get smart and allow him an "exception" because of his special status and let him keep the pole that is already there and request that his family escrow the funds to remove it upon his demise. After all he is 90 and may not have much longer to live. This would allow them to keep the community from being despoiled by the proliferation of poles.
> 
> I would prefer the 2nd option, if I had a say.


And this is exactly the problem with HOAs - they tend to be run by people who have their little empire and their tiny little bit of power and get so entrenched in running the neighborhood their way they can't even see what the rest of the country can - that they're pretty much looking like a bunch of jerks. You can almost see them crossing their arms and saying "Hmmmmph!" 
And I'm with you Geoff - #2 seems like a good solution to me.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meemo said:


> they tend to be run by people who have their little empire and their tiny little bit of power


I think they practice for the job by being in the PTA.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

HOA Rules aside:  It's not like he wants to fly his boxer shorts from the pole!!  Sheesh.  They ought to be indebted to him for serving his country.  Honor and respect don't cost a thing but are sure hard to come by these days.  Just like the young kids of today who don't remove their hats when the anthem is being played; it appalls me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Update: Mr. Barfoot can keep his flagpole.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/12/09/AR2009120904393.html

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

That is pure bulls**t ...... pardon my French...... as a Vet, it makes me see red. If the fed's can pass a law that allows tv dishes in restricted deeds,
the sure as the dickens can do the same for our flag..

SHAME on the homeowners there.............

          Brian


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

I am so impressed that KB members can have a thoughtful, intelligent, and respectful discussion of differences of opinion, particularly on an issue as loaded as this one.

I've been disappointed in other boards, where posters hide behind anonymity to rudely attack others.  I've been so impressed with the friendly atmosphere of KB since day 1, and I am so glad that the expectation of respect has continued as KB membership has grown.

You all rock!!

  

ETA:  However, KB may not be the best place to disclose your role in any HOA's!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Update: Mr. Barfoot can keep his flagpole.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/12/09/AR2009120904393.html
> 
> Betsy





NogDog said:


> ...
> Seriously, though, I'll bet if there's enough media coverage that the association will either revoke their claim, or some level of local government will try to pass a bill saying that veterans - or at least MoH winners - must be allowed this privilege.
> ...


Told you so.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Glad to see this came to a positive resolution...


----------

